# Eberle



## Tom123 (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo.
Wer kann mir sagen, wo ich die Programmiersoftware Edops2plus her bekommen kann.
Ist ne alte PLC 509S Steuerung, die ich gern noch verwenden würde, für die ich aber keine Software habe, leider auch keine Handbücher.Auch für eine Quelle für ein Eberle Programmierkabel würde ich mich interessieren.
Wäre für Bezugsquellen dankbar.
Gruss Tom


----------



## M_o_t (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

bei uns wird das wohl von A+H Vertriebsgesellschaft GmbH u. KG Remscheid, 
Tel 02191/9376-0 bezogen.

Gruß
M_o_t


----------

